# Bummer - can no longer quickly schedule on a browser using m.tivo.com



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

Before this was the fast way to schedule a show from a browser, it was the lightweight mobile web interface and worked great. Now it just redirects you to get their app and other useless account mgmt stuff (when you click on Current Customers), the scheduler part is gone. So if you're on a PC, you have to navigate their slow main site to do anything.

Wah.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Yes, this sucks.


----------



## gonzotek (Sep 24, 2004)

Dang. I liked that interface. It felt both Tivo-like and mobile web-like.


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

I guess they want people to use the iOS and Android apps instead, which doesn't help if you don't have one of those devices.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

windracer said:


> I guess they want people to use the iOS and Android apps instead, which doesn't help if you don't have one of those devices.


I have an android phone but i would typically use the mobile scheduling on a browser from a PC since it was much quicker than going to TiVo.com to schedule a show.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

aaronwt said:


> ...since it was much quicker than going to TiVo.com to schedule a show.


My goodness....ANYTHING is faster than TiVo's Web site. It absolutely sucks speed-wise...


----------



## jhimmel (Dec 27, 2002)

I just got off a web chat with a TiVo support rep about this issue (before I saw this thread) She advised to wait and try the site again in 24 hours. She seems to know absolutely nothing about the issue - certainly not that it has been down this long. I hope it comes back. I always used that on my Blackberry.


----------



## Mars Rocket (Mar 24, 2000)

I was really disappointed to see that they made this change. I used m.tivo.com to schedule things when I was away from home all the time, and now it's nearly impossible to do so.

ETA: the TiVo app is just annoying. Nearly everything you click gives you a error that essentially says "This function doesn't work with your TiVo". It's like a slap in the face for somebody that's been a TiVo customer and evangelist for over 10 years.


----------



## CharlesH (Aug 29, 2002)

windracer said:


> I guess they want people to use the iOS and Android apps instead, which doesn't help if you don't have one of those devices.


But anyone who is "with it" has one of those devices. Who cares about the Neanderthals?


----------



## mchief (Sep 10, 2005)

Hey, I resemble that remark


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

jhimmel said:


> I just got off a web chat with a TiVo support rep about this issue (before I saw this thread) She advised to wait and try the site again in 24 hours. She seems to know absolutely nothing about the issue - certainly not that it has been down this long. I hope it comes back. I always used that on my Blackberry.


Well something is going on, if you go to m.tivo.com now you get a generic IIS7 home page not that crap they had before.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Did any of you mention this on forums.tivo.com? You will get official results.


----------



## thenightfly42 (Mar 5, 2002)

Well, it now redirects to http://mobile.tivo.com/Portal/content/Tivo/Mobile/Site/Default.aspx , which gives the options for 'TiVo Walkthrough', 'Explore Products', and 'Current Customers'.

None of these get me to scheduling. This bites. And I can't seem to get the iPhone app to schedule anything, probably because my TiVo XL isn't new enough.


----------



## tatergator1 (Mar 27, 2008)

Maybe some hope. From the "Current Customers" page.



> Don't have a smart phone? You can still schedule shows remotely on TiVo Mobile where TiVo Mobile is linked to m.tivo.com


Doesn't get you anywhere, just back to the landing page. Scheduling still a work in progress?


----------



## javabird (Oct 13, 2006)

Yeah, I noticed a few days ago that it had been taken down. Too bad, I used it when away from home to schedule recordings easily. Unfortunately, the recent update to the iOS app is a pain to use.


----------



## b_scott (Nov 27, 2006)

love the iOS app. Just saying.


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

And it has nothing to do with scheduling from a PC, which is the subject of this wah thread.


----------



## Davisadm (Jan 19, 2008)

slowbiscuit said:


> And it has nothing to do with scheduling from a PC, which is the subject of this wah thread.


True, but it is a way around the problem for the majority of us.


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE (Jul 10, 2000)

Don't understand. I just went to tivo.com on my PC and scheduled a recording. Also from my tivo app on android?


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

Obviously you never used m.tivo.com before.


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE (Jul 10, 2000)

You're correct, just checked and phone defaults to tivo.com not m.tivo.com.

sorry sorry.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

b_scott said:


> love the iOS app. Just saying.


I just wish mine would work again........can't use it with my Premiere and TiVo is of no help at all. Can't access NPL or TDL outside my home network.

EDIT: Well, hot damn....now it's working....hadn't been for better part of the past week or two...


----------



## javabird (Oct 13, 2006)

b_scott said:


> love the iOS app. Just saying.


The recent iOS app upgrade doesn't allow you to keep your credentials so you have to re-login again evert time you want to access it, even if on your home network. I shouldn't have to do that every time.


----------



## LI-SVT (Sep 28, 2006)

I too am missing m.tivo.com bigtime. None of the current smartphone apps works with my Series 2. Guess I'm SOL for remote scheduling on that box.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

javabird said:


> The recent iOS app upgrade doesn't allow you to keep your credentials so you have to re-login again evert time you want to access it, even if on your home network. I shouldn't have to do that every time.


Not always....it was touted that you wouldn't have to log in every time, and, at first, that was the case. Now, for me at least, it's hit or miss (outside my home network). But I _*NEVER*_ have to re-login on my home network.


----------



## Davisadm (Jan 19, 2008)

javabird said:


> The recent iOS app upgrade doesn't allow you to keep your credentials so you have to re-login again evert time you want to access it, even if on your home network. I shouldn't have to do that every time.


First time I got the upgrade, I had to re-login. Never have had to do that since then. I am always automatically logged in.


----------



## javabird (Oct 13, 2006)

Davisadm said:


> First time I got the upgrade, I had to re-login. Never have had to do that since then. I am always automatically logged in.


Not for me, on either my iphone or iPad (it did work before the last upgrade). However, I have a TivoHD, so maybe it's different if you have a Premier?


----------



## Davisadm (Jan 19, 2008)

javabird said:


> Not for me, on either my iphone or iPad (it did work before the last upgrade). However, I have a TivoHD, so maybe it's different if you have a Premier?


Yes, Premiere & Premiere XL4


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

javabird said:


> .... maybe it's different if you have a Premier?


Makes no difference...my iOS app logs in automatically every time on my home net, and I use it for both my HD and my Premiere.


----------



## Thos19 (Dec 31, 2002)

Well that sucks. Why would they do this? Any plans for an alternative? Scheduling remotely from my iPhone has saved me more than a few times...


----------



## chazas (Jan 18, 2007)

Bierboy said:


> Makes no difference...my iOS app logs in automatically every time on my home net, and I use it for both my HD and my Premiere.


Mine doesn't stay logged in. The screen also defaults to asking for a login with the MAK, which didn't work at all - I figured out to click the tab and log in with my tivo.com id. Annoying.


----------



## javabird (Oct 13, 2006)

chazas said:


> Mine doesn't stay logged in. The screen also defaults to asking for a login with the MAK, which didn't work at all - I figured out to click the tab and log in with my tivo.com id. Annoying.


I suspect it might be because it's not a Premiere. Some of the features in the app are disabled unless you have a Premiere.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

javabird said:


> I suspect it might be because it's not a Premiere. Some of the features in the app are disabled unless you have a Premiere.


As I said above, mine logs in automatically on my home network ALL THE TIME...using an HD and an XL4. Doesn't make any difference. Some features _*are*_ disabled on the HD, but the automatic login is not.


----------

